# Resistance Website



## paul (Aug 27, 2008)

had to change it.


----------



## tam (Jun 7, 2008)

eh?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

tam said:


> eh?


eh?

im guessing you put a link up then removed it...come on lets have a look then


----------



## paul (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry about that, I wasnt happy with it.

Im still not really but it will do for now.

Check it out, tell me if it stinks etc.

Thanks lads

Paul

http://www.resistanceclothingcompany.co.uk


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Stinks

All depends on your budget but if you want to make a big splash in the mma clothing industry you need a top quality site

case in point - http://www.onemoreroundclothing.co.uk/

Nothing over the top, but very easy to navigate

Dont forget nobody will have heard of resitance before and the first place there going to see them is online, first impressions count for everything, if you've got the money it is worth spending out on a good quality site, you will get it back in the long run

Lorian (registered on here) is a web designer you might want to speak to him, i know he's busy at the moment but might be worth getting some ideas from him


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

one more round hoodie..Â£119. bloody hell.


----------



## paul (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for that Marc, I understand what your saying.

I knew it wasnt good, i just wanted to get the word out.

When I have more time or money the website will get a whole makeover.

For now im just concentrating on the tees. I will just set up an online store and see how the first batch goes.

Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## tam (Jun 7, 2008)

your site isnt loading ( i guess you took it down) but i totally agree with what marc said.

Your company and brand is basically going to relay on internet presence to get any sales so you need to get your site as professional and functional as possible before you launch it. If you start up and have a crappy site, all your target market will see your crap site and that will be what they associate with your brand from then on. Getting them to come back once the site is tarted up is a lot harder than spending the time and money at the start to get an impressive online presence to begin with.

The internet is a fickle place for business and you should try to invest in anything that you can do to get people instantly into your brand. Even load times matter hugely. If a site takes more than 3 seconds to load, a lot of people give up and move on.

If i was you, i'd get a professional web design studio to sort you out with everything you need. Bearing in mind when i was at college i made a book shop for someone and charged Â£1500, i would say it'll cost you quite a bit to get it all set up with eshop and as well as high quality design, but you need to look at it as an investment.

anyway.. end of ramble. hope that made some sense.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I was told from a very reliable source (the people who made it) that the one more round site cost 7k and the owners spend between Â£1000-Â£1500 per month marketing it...eek

I think you could get a good search engine friendly ecommerce site done for around 2k though


----------



## paul (Aug 27, 2008)

Unfortunately I dont have that sort of money to spend.

Im in a bit of a pickle when it comes to the internet side.


----------



## tam (Jun 7, 2008)

if i was you, i'd get a couple batches of tees made up for as dirt cheap as possible and then flog them using an ebay shop or just straight through paypal then once you've got a bit of money back from them, invest all the profit into getting a site made for you.

also, I dont know if England have something similar, but Scottish Enterprise can give grants to new start ups. My girlfriend's friend is wanting to open her own art studio and applied to SE and got 2 grand to help kick it off. I dont know the terms but that sort of thing is a good option to get the ball rolling.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Spending on paid search is going to eat anythig youmake initially so work out a way to drive quick revenue to your business so you can plough it back into paid search adn decent SEO, clothing industry is very competitive on search terms so be preared for it to cost, PPC for MMA terms has been going up for ages, we've been looking at it for a while and working out what we can do with our site, fortunately my mate's an SEO whizz so if we ever get the design done then we'll be laughing.

Thing is once you get traffic they have to want to stay on the site so good content and a great image are goign to be key for you. If you're looking at partnershipd though let me know, I'm always happy to have a chat and see if we can help another business sell through us or act as a partner.. shame we have cock all to show anyone at the moment though! LOL


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

whats your site matt?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Paul. Could you not contact alredy established sites.Ie: Made4Fighters, Sivervision etc. Ask them if they fancy taking some of your designs on board.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

marc said:


> whats your site matt?


it's a secret at the mo mate! Mainly because it's half built and in development and partnership hell.... We may have something up as a holding site seeing as a URL we need has come up but the guy who owns it has theatened to screw us over unless we pay him over the odds for it... . Ah the jobs of web marketing and site building.

Re your site Marc, we should have a catch up about that at some point, when I'm not so hectic I'll pop you over a more coherent email!


----------

